# Audi TechDay Drivetrain: High-Tech in the Q7, the Eight-Speed Tiptronic



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

After debuting in the Audi A8, the eight-speed tiptronic has recently become part of the Q7. The all-new torque-converter transmission’s greatest asset is its high overall gear ratio – the spread is 7.25 : 1 between the lowest ratio in first gear and the highest in top gear. The Q7 accelerates dynamically and cruises in the top two speeds at low, fuel-sipping revs. 

* Full Story *


----------

